# CARRERA 66491_805 (Sprint Line) Black dial



## Reno

OEM config : Black face + bracelet


----------



## Reno

*Wristshots !!*


----------



## Reno

*66491_805*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*66491_805 on brown band*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66491_805 - Black strap*


----------



## Reno

*Carrera 66491_805*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint (66491_805)*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 'Sprint' 66491 805 - VIDEO*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66491*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66491 • Brown leather strap*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA "Sprint"*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Reno

*CARRERA "Sprint" automatic*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66491 'Sprint' • Black dial*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA Sprint 66491_805*


----------



## Reno

*CARRERA 66491_805*


----------



## Reno




----------



## Shahini

Chunky watch!MUst have huge wrists for that one!


----------



## Reno

Shahini said:


> Chunky watch!MUst have huge wrists for that one!


It's big indeed ;-)


----------



## SeikoFanBoy

I know we like pics...but you went a bit overboard there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reno

SeikoFanBoy said:


> I know we like pics...but you went a bit overboard there


I'm *ALWAYS* going overboard with pics :-d

https://imageshack.com/user/reno_imageshack


----------



## Reno




----------



## thealphabeta

Lovely shots! Loving all this watch photograhpy


----------

